# μικροαδιαθεσίες



## artificialred

I can't quite translate this particular word, μικροαδιαθεσία. I found it in this sentence:
Για το συνάχι καί τις μικροαδιαθεσίες εχεί το τσάι του βουνού. 
I recon it can be translated like this:
For the cold and other diseases she/he has the mountain tea.
 Help?


----------



## aggelikimixelaki

it means when someone is midly ill, a headache for example or pms


----------



## artificialred

Thank you, aggelikimixelaki!


----------



## Andrious

The prefix _μικρο-_ decreases the severity, the size or the level of something/someone.
For example: μικροεπεισόδια (small confrontations), μικροαστός (petit bourgeois), μικρογραμμάριο (microgram), μικροδιαφορά (trivial dispute), μικροελάττωμα (little failing), μικροεπαγγελματίας (small tradesman) etc.


----------



## Αγγελος

μικρογραμμάριο (microgram) isn't a "small gram" -- it means very specifically öne millionth of a gram.
μικροαδιαθεσία could be translated as 'minor ailment'


----------



## Andrious

I used the example of μικρογραμμάριο to show that _μικρο-_ is used in subdivisions as well (like _micrometre_).


----------



## artificialred

I noticed only too late that the word could be dissected in two separate words. Thanks for the wonderful explanations.


----------



## Andrious

Well, _μικροαδιαθεσία_ and some of the forementioned examples can be split in in two separate words ("νιώθω μια μικρή αδιαθεσία"), but some others cannot. For example, you can't say "είναι μικρός αστός". It doesn´t make sense.


----------



## artificialred

It wouldn't hurt to try, if only for the sake of laic translation. I'll bear it in mind though, thanks.


----------

